# how to get a job in hotel?



## novani (Sep 25, 2005)

HI,
I wonder if somebody could give me an input from the employer point of view regarding culinary students. Do you guys think that formal culinary education is imporant? or more so rather than just work and gain experience from the real life? 

Thank's


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

go talk to the chef. any education is better than no education-just don't expect the world after graduation, like any other profession.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, from my experience dealing with hotels, all they care about is education and credentials. They'll hire you with experience, but you need credentials to get into the higher positions. On the other hand restaurants are more like the wild-west if you will, they care about experience, have the time to check your skills, and you can make it far without any credentials or education.


----------



## theavatar (Jul 18, 2006)

In all honesty, scope out the place. If you're talking about a very nice hotel, and I mean very nice, then you'd better have both education and experience, if not a reputation around the town.

If you're talking about a chain restaurant, such as a Holiday Inn, simply find out who are the chefs who run the kitchen, and ask around the town to find out where they have worked before, and with who. Then, try to get in the regular food industry way--by knowing someone.

It might just be me, but in my experience, kids out of culinary school know at what temp and time to cook chicken, but can't do it. Find a nice balance.

Oh, Common Sense is a credential, no matter what anyone else says.


----------

